# squril problem



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

hi everyone its been a while.. i recently moved and my property seems to be over ran with squirl and it drives my sadie gril nuts... she barks and cries and even shake whiole looking at them through the slider...its getting to be really annoying when im trying to watch tv or take a nap... no matter what i do i ca=nt seem to get her interest away from them. when they are out back i put her out and she scares them off then she cries to come back in then i let her back in and the squirls return and she back to her antics... its driving me up a wall.. any suggestions on how i can get her to cam down would be wonderful...and she does get plenty of excerise but she can always muster up some more for a good squirl hunt...also i live in joppa md and was wondering if anyone knew when the next apbt show at the humnaine societyt was?


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

correct her as SOON as she starts. DOnt wait to give ner a chance to stop...she wont. Dogs are not liars..lol After you correct her(make a noise like "ack"-dont yell though-firm tap on side, like you tap someone is not paying attention) redirect her into a calm behavior and reward. Remain calm,dont talk to her(awww honey its okay..)
Sounds like she needs more exercise. Give her a tiring walk twice a day. Weighted Backpacks are available to help you exercise the dog better since of course they have WAAAY more stamina than people(too bad, I could really use more stamina!)
PM me for more details if you like! Remember ,you are the leader,so as the leader,you must show her what behavior is okay and which is taboo. Have fun!


----------

